# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چگونه در کنکور موفق نشویم؟

## AlirezaAsghari

*چگونه در کنکور قبول نشویم؟*

 همیشه همه جا دیدید گفتن چگونه در کنکور قبول بشیم حالا ما میخوایم بهتون بگیم چگونه در کنکور ۹۶  قبول نشویم! با دونستن بیراهه های قبول نشدن شما اون ها رو طی نمی کنید و  در کنکور قبول میشوید! یه چیزی توی مایه های همون لقمان که ادب رو از بی  ادبان آموخته بود و اینا!



*1. اعتماد به نفس بالا و توهم*

در این دسته افراد زیر قرار میگیرن :
الف ) کسایی که سال دومشونه که کنکور میدن و فکر میکنن که نسبت به بقیه کنکوری ها وقت بیشتری دارند چون مدرسه نمیرن
ب  ) کسایی که مدرک های دانشگاهی لیسانس و ارشد و این ها دارند و میخوان  کنکور تجربی بدند و فکر میکنند چون توی دانشگاه مهندسی خوندند فیزیک و  ریاضی و این ها رو میتونن صد در صد بزنن خیلی راحت.
پ) کلا افرادی که مادر زاد اعتماد به نفس  بالایی دارند و فکر می کنند توانایی هاشون بیشتر از بقیست و میتونن خیلی  زود درسارو تموم کنن. همین طور کسایی که توی مدرسه زیادی بهشون بها داده  میشه (چون بقیه دانش آموزا زیاد قوی نیستند) و فکر می کنند چون توی مدرسه ی  خودشون تک هستند و همه قبولشون دارند توی کنکور هم رتبه ی خوب بدست میارن!


*2. اعتماد به نفس پایین و ناامیدی*

 اینا بر عکس گروه بالایی ها هستند کلا تو فاز قبول نشدن هستند، و هیچ  امیدی نه تنها به کنکور بلکه به زندگی ندارند. فکر می کنند که فقط یه سری  خاص میتونن توی کنکور موفق بشن. اکثر این بچه ها شهرستانی ها هستند که فکر  میکنند چون تهران همه ی امکانات هست برای اون ها شانسی نیست. در حالی که  اکثر رتبه های برتر از شهرستان ها هستند!


*3. انتخاب منابع*

 شاید یکی از مهمترین فاکتور های موفقیت در کنکور سراسری داشتن منابع خوب هستش. جالبه بدونید خیلی ها به این موضوع توجه نمی کنند!
 الف) یه سری از بچه ها که کلا دنبال اسم کتاب های معروفن. مثلا میره  کتابی که ۵ سال پیشم به درد کنکور میخورده رو میخره صرفا چون معروفه. (ای  کاش میشد اسم می بردیم!!!)
 ب) یه سری که فقط کتاب درسی رو میخونن که کلا …
 پ) کسایی که زیاد منبع میخرن. شما در هر درسی نهایتا باید دو تا سه منبع  داشته باشید ولی بعضی از بچه ها تا میتونن کتاب و جزوه میخرن و آخر سر هم  نمیرسن هیچ کدومو بخونن. 
 پیشنهاد اکید ما در انتخاب منابع اینه که حتما حتما حتما با یک رتبه ی  تک رقمی و دو رقمی سال های اخیر در مورد انتخاب منابع مشورت کنید.


*4. اعتیاد*

 اعتیاد به مواد مخدر منظورمون نیست گرچه خب کسایی که معتاد به اون باشن  که دیگه اصلا زندگیشون تباهه چه برسه به کنکور! منظورمون از اعتیاد اینجا  کساییه که به بازی های کامپیوتری یا بازی های گوشی ، سریال دیدن ، فیلم های  به درد نخور و … اعتیاد دارند. از قدیم گفتند ترک عادت مرض است. لذا شما  نمیتونید کلا اینارو کنار بذارید ولی سعی کنید به مینیموم برسونیدش مثلا  بازی فیفا رو حداکثر در روز نیم ساعت داشته باشید. (غر نزنید زیادم هست) :d


*5. دوستی با کسایی که از شما پایین ترن*

 همیشه ما پیشنهادمون به بچه ها این بوده سعی کنید با کسایی بیشتر ارتباط  داشته باشید که از لحاظ درسی از شما بهتر باشند نه پایین تر. کسایی که  درسشون از شما پایین تر باشه معمولا وسوستون میکنن که ای بابا درس به چه  درد میخوره ، این همه درس خوندن به کجا رسیدن ، ما که نمیتونیم قبول بشیم و  … . ما نمیگیم که کلا ارتباطتتون رو با این دسته از دوستاتون که شاید هم  دوستای صمیمیتون باشند قطع کنید بلکه میگیم که در سال کنکور سعی کنید کمتر  باهاشون در ارتباط باشید.


*6. ساده لوحی*

 یه عده هستند که هر چی بهشون بگی باورشون میشه. بار ها و بار ها مشاهده  شده دانش آموزای ما اومدند اینجا گفتند رفتیم فلان جا انقدر هزینه کردیم  نتیجه هم نرسیدیم بعد می پرسیم خب چرا این کارو کردین؟ میگن خب طرف میگفت  من طراح کنکورم! شاید باورتون نشه ولی بار ها این ادعا رو شنیدیم که یه سری  گفتن ما هم باورمون نمیشد که بچه ها هنوز توی این دوره زمونه گول چنین  چیزی رو بخورند! طراحای کنکور به هیچ وجه مشخص نیستند کی هستند بچه ها و به  هیچ وجه هم حق کار کردن در زمینه ی کنکور رو ندارند. این ساده لوحان هر چی  بهشون بگی متاسفانه قبول میکنن و عمدتا هم به کسایی اعتماد میکنن که فقط  بخاطر تبلیغات و این که چندین ساله دارن کار میکنن اعتماد میکنن در حالی که  بهترین راه برای رسیدن به موفقیت در کنکور سراسری استفاده از رتبه های تک  رقمی و دو رقمی کنکوره.


*7. استرس و وسواس شدید*

 استرس و وسواس شدید دو سم کشنده ی کنکور هستند. استرس داشتن و وسواس مثل  اینه که یه دونده به پاش وزنه ببنده و توقع داشته باشه که اول بشه توی  مسابقه!


*8. نداشتن برنامه*

 کسی که برنامه ی درسی نداشته باشه و بخواد توی کنکور موفق بشه مثل کسیه  که بخواد به یه شهر ناآشنا سفر کنه و نقشه نداشته باشه. چه خودتون با کمک  کس دیگه ای برنامه ریزی کنید و یا کس دیگه ای (که حتما رتبه برتر باشه)  براتون برنامه ریزی کنه حتما و حتما باید برنامه داشته باشید.


*9. اراده*

 کسی که اراده نداشته باشه یعنی نمیخواد قبول بشه دیگه خب وقتی هم کسی نخواد قبول بشه خب قبول نمیشه!

----------


## Amdanial

ممنون خیلی مفید بود + کتابی تقریبا با همین عنوان توسط اقای حسین ایزن نوشته شده که اونم مفیده
روش های عدم موفقیت در کنکور

----------


## NormaL

UP

----------


## fatemehs77h

من گروه1 قسمت پ بودم تبدیل شدم به گروه3 قسمت پ وبا چاشنی گروه 8 تبدیل شدم به رتبه ی10هزار ورفتم تو قسمت2 :Y (664):  :Y (478): پیر کنکور شدم.حالا دارم سعی می کنم اعتماد به نفسمو ببرم بالاتر :Y (614):

----------


## Anni

> UP


جالب بود بعد 4سال! ی تاپیک خاک خورده ک شاید استارترش حتی دیگه سایت رو چک هم نکنه پیدا کردی! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## NormaL

> جالب بود بعد 4سال! ی تاپیک خاک خورده ک شاید استارترش حتی دیگه سایت رو چک هم نکنه پیدا کردی!


نه بابا تاپیک عالی ایه خودمم شیش هفت ماه پیش رضا برام لینکشو فرستاد خوندمش

----------


## Anni

> نه بابا تاپیک عالی ایه خودمم شیش هفت ماه پیش رضا برام لینکشو فرستاد خوندمش


در اینکه بسی عالیه شکی نیس..
از این لحاظ ک کلا ی  پیام پایینش بود از همون موقعا و لایک و تشکر و اینای کمی هم داشت گفتم..

----------


## NormaL

> در اینکه بسی عالیه شکی نیس..
> از این لحاظ ک کلا ی  پیام پایینش بود از همون موقعا و لایک و تشکر و اینای کمی هم داشت گفتم..


آره دیگه چون همچین تاپیکای ارزشمندی آپ نمیشن
همش تاپیکای حاشیه و از الان شروع کنم میرسم؟ و کمک فوری همه بیاین تو داره آپ میشه :Yahoo (110):

----------

